# Latop freeze when charger plug in



## esan bule (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,
I have a toshiba laptop that is 3years old.
The problem is that when i plug my charger while my laptop is on, my laptop directly freezes. I have tried new original battery. Also new charger, original. No help. I can charge my battery fine when laptop is off. I let it looked and they diagnosed that it was a software problem and not hardware. 
Can somebody please help me...?
Thnx


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

uninstall whatever hotkey drivers you have. If that doesn't help, try a clean windows reinstall


----------

